# What should I do ?



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , we were offered a Yorkshire pig , very young from a lab that was to use her for a experiment . She was never used for anything and is extremely friendly. There was a vet I think that might take her , and if he doesnt , we were considering it.

Can anybody tell me what I am getting myself into ? lolol
What to expect and what to look out for....are they ok with other animals ?
Is it healthy for the other animals to be around them..

She would have her own place to live obviously . But I would let her walk around the property when I am with her. I usually let the goats out to graze everyday so I figured my pig ( I love saying that ) can join us 

Am I crazy ? i mean , more then normal for even considering this ?
Im a little excited about her and I am silently hoping this vet doesnt take
her , lolol.

Just shoot me now


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would! If it's friendly, why not? I love piggies. One of my wether boys lives with two piggies.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

AWww , this is killing me , lol. 
I should have thought about it more the first time he had asked us about her....but either way she would have a great life , so I cant complain. 
BUT I WANT HER :hair:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hehehe! Well if you don't get her, there are pigs on petfinder in need of adoption


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just might have to look into that if the vet takes her !
Thanks WHF


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

If raised kindly pigs are extremely friendly and will love on you just like your goats do at least the ones we had were like that. WE had one that would come to his name and he would follow us everywhere..us and his friend who happened to be a goat lol imagine that. He got to be flipping HUGE HUGE HUGE..but he still listenend.. some people will tell you pigs are mean..i've owned em..worked at a hog barn and they are stubborn at times and just plain big so alot of animal your dealing with..stupid sometimes yes (not really actually pigs are extremely smart and can be trained) but you will love her..ok i'm done..get her get her get her get her.really done this time..nope get the pig..get the pig..ok for real i'm really done..hehe


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a female that I raised from 2 weeks old, very sweet until she had her first heat then she tree'd me  I'm sure that if she'd not been hormonal she would have not been so agressive but thats all it took for me to not trust her...that and the fact that she would try to get in while I was milking, she was raised on goats milk and got it once a day at 5 months old but became very impatient when it came to waiting for it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We're told by a friend who told us bout her that she loves to be petted bd loved on , that's why they want to find her a good home or else she will be butchered . At least she wouldn't be " used" at the lab , that's what they wanted to avoid. 

I am afraid of pigs , lol. The really huge ones !!!
Don't know why , but I think it's because when I was young I saw a couple of huge ones and they freaked me out , lol.

So , will I get used to this girl before she gets huge ? 
I think I will . I keep looking at her picture and all I want to do is pet her and love on her , lolol.

Well , according to the posts they are nice animals , both in the belly and as a pet. Of course mine would be a pet !!!

Probably won't eat pork again though , lol
No biggie , I usually only eat chicken or turkey or fish....

Now , should I dare to think of a name before I am sure we got her ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Liz ? Your pig chased you up a tree. 
OMG !
My husband is laughing


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would like to see the pig chase him. :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Seriously , it's no laughing matter when you can get badly hurt.
Thanks for telling me that Liz. The is everything I have to take into consideration . Guess I'm going to spend time googling pigs as pets !
I looked up Yoskshires and when I saw how big they get , I almost fell off the couch !!!! Holy bacon bitts.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I had a friend with a 400# pig that they raised with their dogs. He thought he was a dog! Then one day due to size they had to pen him up for the rest of his life.... He seemed so sad & lost. It made me sad, his pen was barely larger than he was.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Pigs are getting popular. I want one very badly :laugh:


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Pigs are getting popular. I want one very badly :laugh:


We get offered FREE piglets CONSTANTLY around here, it's nuts!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

liz said:


> I had a female that I raised from 2 weeks old, very sweet until she had her first heat then she tree'd me  I'm sure that if she'd not been hormonal she would have not been so agressive but thats all it took for me to not trust her...that and the fact that she would try to get in while I was milking, she was raised on goats milk and got it once a day at 5 months old but became very impatient when it came to waiting for it.


sorry but laughing, the visual of you being tree'd. :laugh: although i wouldn't be laughing if it was me.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Trickyroo said:


> Liz ? Your pig chased you up a tree.
> OMG !
> My husband is laughing


Not really...figure of speech  She was out for her usual roam of the property and when I went out to make sure she was still in sight, she started squealing and running to me...which was normal but when she literally attacked my pantleg and my shoes, the highest place I could get to keep her off me was my porch bannister

She progressively got worse with these hormonal moments and eventually she did go in the freezer...only humane thing to do with a tempermental pig

ETA: At the time she did this she was 5 months old and weighed 125lbs....by the time she left here she was 9 months and weighed 220, not very big by her breed standards but big enough to cause damage. She was a Hampshire


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:slapfloor:

OMG !! Liz , that is funny , lol. I have to rethink this now , Im starting to get a little apprehensive about this , lol. onder:
I dont need goathikers stories , I'll probably dream about this freakin pig chasing me all night 
Awesome


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

And...I also had a pot bellied pig long ago as well, she was sweet and very intelligent, was kept outside with her own pen that allowed her to roam when she wanted, when she was in heat I had to keep her locked in her pen because she would mount my hubbys lawn mower tire and push it over the bank...she did that twice and as we had to work hard to get the mower back into the yard I learned her cycles and knew when to pen her...after 2 days, she was her sweet self again for 21 days I had to rehome her because she just did not get along with my outside dog...she'd run to steal his food as well as sleep in his house and tear into him for no reason so it was best to rehome her.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I cant stop laughing picturing a pot bellied pig mounting a lawnmower 
tire :ROFL:
OMG , that is priceless , lolol 
Two days liocked up cant be to bad , right ? I mean , for the length of their heat cycle....how many times a year do they come into their season ?
Man , I cant tell you one thing , I will most certainly get to know this pig's 
cycles !!!! lolol. 


I dont know if I should laugh or cry about this pig , lolol


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I hate being the one giving the downers but - I've had large black pot bellied pigs which can get up to 250lbsfemales/400males and the yorkshire pigs which get up 500lbs for the females and 1000lbs for the males. From my experience and this was from when I was kid to early 20's, pigs can be trained and are quite loveable and friendly when young. But both males and females can be dangerous when in rut. More so the females. I raised several from birth and still had to watch my back when the time hits and when females are pregnant it is worst. You can't and don't want to be alone around a female pig in heat or pregnant. They will charge at you no matter how long they've known you and anything or anyone in their way will get creamed. Hormones in pigs can not be controlled. Yes, they start out small and cute, but you don't want a 4ft pig at 500lbs wanting to fight you. Just my opinion.

Also, they go into heat every 21 days all year unless pregnant.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

'MMMMM,MMMMMMMM!!

BACON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you Arkie. :thumb:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

If your going to get one you need to get you a hog panel (board) so you can move her or block her if you need to. YOu also need to be prepared for her rooting up your back yard unless you ring her which honestly i'm not fond of and even those don't always work. The good thing about it if she gets to be too much a pain you could always butcher her and if you think you can't try again..an 800 lb pig thats become a pain is easy to butcher..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm second guessing this now ,in fact I don't think I will take her after all.
Im scared for my other animals . what if she decides to take out one of my dogs or goats ! I think if she was a smaller breed I wouldn't be so hesitant , but this gal gets HUGE ! 
At least I have the opportunity to pass and not have her here already and have to worry about rehoming or butchering her .


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Laura...by the looks of your yard..>>i dont think a pig would be to your best interest...lololol..... 
Why not get her , feed her out, and...ummmm....EAT HER?? It gets NO BETTER than a home raised, and fed porky pig!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Frank thats a good idea too. Someone will end up butchering her so why not be you.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think I might leave that for someone else , lol
But your right Frank , I rather not have my propery destroyed .
I'm thanking my stars that I brought this up to you guys because Im sure I would have been kicking myself if I had gotten her .


----------



## massip 138 (May 27, 2011)

Pigs are a lot of work when large. They can be very destructive when rooting. I have seen pigs tear through fences and destroy yards. We however have a Micro Juliana pig that is an indoor pet. Pure Juliana pigs from registered breeders are great pets if not intended to butcher and range from 20-60lbs. This image is of our girl at 2 months old. She is much larger now...just don't have a picture....sorry


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

massip 138 said:


> Pigs are a lot of work when large. They can be very destructive when rooting. I have seen pigs tear through fences and destroy yards. We however have a Micro Juliana pig that is an indoor pet. Pure Juliana pigs from registered breeders are great pets if not intended to butcher and range from 20-60lbs. This image is of our girl at 2 months old. She is much larger now...just don't have a picture....sorry


AWWW , what a cutie 
Yeah , We passed on that pig , lolol.
I think she ended up going to live with the vet anyways.
But , if we decide on one , I think we will get a Juliana pig or something similar.
Has your pig reached a larger size then you were originally told she would ?
Just curious. Our pig will live outside


----------



## massip 138 (May 27, 2011)

We got our girl from windward oaks farms after a lot if research. Lannette is a very respected breeder who is very transparent with her breeding program. A lot of breeders show photos of 8 month breeding parents who are not yet fully grown. A micro pig grows up to 3 years. There are several unethical breeders out there...trust me. Look up her web site. At windward oaks farm . Com.









This is Pancetta at just over 5 months old.

She is the size of our nuebian/boars heads. Our goats are very curious of her when we have her out side.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

get a mini...at least you will always be bigger than he is lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

happybleats said:


> get a mini...at least you will always be bigger than he is lol


Thats for sure ,lol. Its really fummy ...after reading everyones posts here and alot of thinking , we had made up our minds and didnt want to take on such a large pig that was only going to get bigger !! I was panicking that the guy who has the pig at the facility would just bring her on over , lol 
Ok , well , here's your pig , lolol 
I think I might have passed out , lol I think the first words out of my mouth would have been along the lines of Oh s*** , now what do we do !!!!!
We have a friend who lives out in Riverhead and he had a couple of the large pigs and he also told up that it was a bad idea to get one that big , for us anyway. He was telling us stories about his pigs getting out and visiting the neighbors gardens 

Massip 138 , adorable , precious comes to mind when I look at her picture !!! We will take your advice when we are ready for our pig. Your little girl is so adorable , such a sweet little face and that nose !!!
Thank you for the information , I have it written down in my notebook 
already  After seeing that face , it wont be long till we fold and end up looking up this breeder , lol.
I still cant get over that nose , soooooo cute


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

There is only ONE deed restriction on my land--no pigs. I can install a nuclear reactor but I cannot raise pigs. I think that is because of the ferral hog problem. Oh well. When I bought the property the only animals I planned on having were dogs, cats, and chickens. Now I have cats and goats.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> I looked up Yoskshires and when I saw how big they get , I almost fell off the couch !!!! Holy bacon bitts.


Okay, this seriously made me snort. Holy Bacon Bits...ROFL!!

Laura, I've wanted a pig for years and years, but the hubby says "NO PIGS!".
I'm glad he did, because that's how I ended up with goats, they were my second choice, but would definitely be my first now.

I do know someone with one of the micro-pigs, she's litter trained and sleeps in bed with her. 
I see a little piggly-wiggly in your future Missy.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

We raise pigs, and my husband LOVES them! our two females - a Duroc and a Yorkshire- love attention! When you pet them they flop over on their sides so you can rub their bellies.  We did have a bluebutt once that we got as an adult and she had never been handled much. Me and my husband sold her because she was pretty snappish,and a 450lb meanie is NOT what you want to deal with! When we tried getting her in the trailer to sell, she went nuts and I was in the way.... she ran into me and I FLEW through the air and landed sitting in her mud puddle! Freaked my husband out, as I was almost seven months pregnant, but once he realized I wasn't hurt he kicked himself for not having it on video. Apparently a flying pregnant woman can be fairly hysterical looking! Lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Crazy story , glad you were OK 
Yeah , well , we passed on the pig . We will most likely end up with one of those micro pigs whenever we decide to give a pig a home , lol

I just cant picture myslef being happy with one of those huge pigs.
I am literally afraid of them and why I even considered it is beyond 
me !!! But when i saw a picture of her , I felt bad for her and thought she was cute. But the picture didnt really show how big she was and I didnt know how big she will get until I looked her breed up.

Im so happy I decided to ask the group about them before finalizing that we would take her , lololol.
Thank goodness for this forum !!!!!!!!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Im so happy I decided to ask the group about them before finalizing that we would take her , lololol.
> Thank goodness for this forum !!!!!!!!


It's really amazing that you ever got along without us!!:wink:

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree Arkie 
Especially you , where have you been all my life ?


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I agree Arkie
> Especially you , where have you been all my life ?


Working to earn money to raise kids. Now that they're all grown, I find it much cheaper to pass on my bits of wisdom and wit on the net than to home grown offspring!:shades:

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank goodness for that , it just wouldnt be the same without you !
And I bet it keeps you out of the Mrs. hair for while too


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Glad I read this post, I too have been thinking of rescuing a pig... Maybe not just yet! Tricky, I snorted at your "holy bacon bits" too  you all crack me up daily.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , I thank my lucky stars daily for starting this thread !
And i usually crack myself up on a daily basis too , lol


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Thank goodness for that , it just wouldnt be the same without you !
> And I bet it keeps you out of the Mrs. hair for while too


I think there's something wrong with her hair, or neck,, or head, or somethin,,,,,She just goes around shaking it most of the time when I'm around. 

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Arkie , :cheers: You have a awesome sense of humor 
Im told it comes with being married for a long period of time , lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm hoping to have pigs some day ... I fell in love with Guinea Hogs. They are supposed to be very well-mannered, and they're a small size! Perfect for backyard homesteaders :thumb: http://guineahogs.org/


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We just looked up the website that was recommended for Micro Pigs and I seriously almost had a heart attack !!!
You will not believe the cute pictures on that website , lol
OMG we are hooked on getting one or two of those one day !!
Talk about cuteness overload , this is some serious stuff , so if you dont want to get hooked on them , Im not kidding , dont look at their website. Honest 
If your prepared for the overload , its windwardoaksfarm.com
Its a boarding facility for horses and they breed the pigs from time to time. Nice site to visit.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I had the best pigs when i was younger , I had Guinea Pigs 
Best animal ever ! I had one for years , loved him so much !
He might as well been a dog because he sure acted like one.
He was always so happy to see me when I came home from school.
My parents LOVED him just as much. He was a member of the family.
His "home" was a travel crate without the top and just the door to hang his water bottle on. He was out alot with us , so he got tons of exercise. He never once tried to get out , he was happy with his little home. 
Loved that little guy to pieces 

Well , he was a pig for gosh sakes , lolololol


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I had the best pigs when i was younger , I had Guinea Pigs
> Best animal ever ! I had one for years , loved him so much !
> He might as well been a dog because he sure acted like one.
> He was always so happy to see me when I came home from school.
> ...


I had two guinea pigs several years. Ago they made the sweetest little noises. "Wheeaak whhheeak". They learned when they heard the door open to the fridge that it meant salad or treats and squeaked like crazy. Lol. Cutest things. My oldest was eight years old when we had him put down. Vet said he was just riddled with tumors... That was a sad day in my house. We all got attached to those piggies.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Arkie said:


> I think there's something wrong with her hair, or neck,, or head, or somethin,,,,,She just goes around shaking it most of the time when I'm around.
> 
> Bob


ROFL Arkie!! :ROFL:
You are a hoot!

Laura, I loved my guinea pigs, they really are the sweetest little things.
The micro pigs aren't much bigger...heehee


----------



## RabidGoat (Jan 18, 2013)

For those of you with the micro mini pigs, is any ones 3 years or older yet? We have 3 house pot belly pigs. One of them is slightly over weight at about 120 lbs (this sounds much bigger than he actually is) pigs are mostly mussel so they weigh much more than they look. Ours are about the size of a cocker spaniel dog only fatter LOL. I have always heard that the micro mini pig was a scam.... http://www.teacuppig.info/ , from sites like this and our vet, so I was wondering if any of you had micro mini's over 3 years old, and what size they were?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Great question RapidGoat !! That is something else I would like to see and hear from owners who have older micro pigs and the pot bellies too


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Great question RapidGoat !! That is something else I would like to see and hear from owners who have older micro pigs and the pot bellies too


Look again, kiddo,,, that's *RABID!!* Next thing ya know somebody's gonna have some that are ZZZooommmbbies!!!

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
I didnt have my glasses on , thats too funny !! 
And of coure it would be Arkie to notice it , lolol 
Thanks Arkie 
Sorry RabidGoat


----------

